
Equifax says 400,000 U.K. customers were affected by hack - jeffwass
http://money.cnn.com/2017/09/15/news/equifax-hack-uk/index.html
======
quuquuquu
var equifaxTellsUs = 'A small number of UK and Canadian consumers';

function waitAFewDays() { equifaxTellsUs = '400,000 UK customers'; }

waitAFewDays();

